# Herd this one got run over in the last few days



## O-Country (Sep 13, 2016)

Anyone know where when I think near brass town bald rd.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 13, 2016)

I believe this was last year... or the year before.


----------



## ArticSnake (Sep 13, 2016)

I think that was September 2013 got hit by a truck between hiawassee and Helen on the mtn.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 13, 2016)

Was that the one that the roll back driver hit?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep, that one's been around a few years.


----------



## O-Country (Sep 14, 2016)

Sorry about that I had not seen it before


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 14, 2016)

This picture has been circulating Facebook for the last few days for some odd reason. A friend of mine sent it to me in a text, and I said "nope, that's old news". Don't know why it popped back up all the sudden.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Killer Kyle said:


> This picture has been circulating Facebook for the last few days for some odd reason. A friend of mine sent it to me in a text, and I said "nope, that's old news". Don't know why it popped back up all the sudden.



They reported this on wcon this morning


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 14, 2016)

Killer Kyle said:


> This picture has been circulating Facebook for the last few days for some odd reason. A friend of mine sent it to me in a text, and I said "nope, that's old news". Don't know why it popped back up all the sudden.



Facebook looks back through a user's history and will bring back significant posts from previous years.  Sort of like, "this day in history."  I'd say that's why it has resurfaced.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 14, 2016)

I didn't know they reported it on WCON. I am embarrassed for them. It was reported in the Towns Co Herald on September 11, 2013. 
This should put it to bed:

http://www.townscountyherald.net/pdf/tch09-11-13Front1.pdf


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 20, 2016)

It was hit at the turnoff to brasstown bald at the north end of unicoi, (soap stone).


----------

